# Not Looking good guys....



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Well i really dont know 100% of what is gonna need to be done i will soon.. 

The reason i am writing this is because i really dont know if i am gonna be able to make the convention this year again.. I have missed it the last 3 years in a row because of stupid **** happen and once again it has happen.. 

Lil story about what is going on.. 

Back in Feb we were out riding snowmobiles and took a short cut down a river i was the last of the pack of 6 of us.. I ended up dropping off the snowmobile and right in to the beaver pond good thing i was right at the dam so i could climb up it.. Well i was really sore but didn't think nothing of it.. It went away and i felt good until one day i went to get out of bed and i had shooting pains down my legs.. I went to the docs a couple times and they had me do pt which really didn't help.. Finally after three months well almost 4 months i got them to do an MRI on my back.. I got the results back on Tuesday I have a herniated disk around my L4.. The disk is pushed out towards the spinal cord and nerves so it is pushing on the cord and nerves it is also leaking..

They are talking that i will need to have surgery done more then likely. Im not sure what kind of surgery they will need to do because i haven't seen the Specialist yet.. They maybe able to go in and snip it off and re sew it up or they may have to fuse something in there.. 




Ya know this really has me down i have been looking for work yet if i find something i cant do nothing.. I cant lift no weight i cant bend over and pick something up.. All i can do is stand or sit some times..


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

I hope that it is something that they can take care of, and make you better, you know be able to get back moving around w/o pain. Try to keep positive. 
Matt


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Rob,

I'm sending prayers your way for a speedy recovery. After 4 months of uncertainty you now know what the source of the pain is. I hope you can move to the other side of this crisis quickly and easily. Keep us posted on your progress.

Mark


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Rob glad they figured out what was up. I've had L 2,3,4 fused since I was 19 from a car wreck. No real pain and. I can still do grunt work just fine. Surgery is less invasive now than back 32 years ago when I had it done. You should have no problem getting back to normal.

Griff

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Rob,

You will come out of this just fine!

Like Mike said:


> Surgery is less invasive now than back 32 years ago when I had it done. You should have no problem getting back to normal.


We have you in our thoughts and prayers.

Dave


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

griffondog said:


> Rob glad they figured out what was up. I've had L 2,3,4 fused since I was 19 from a car wreck. No real pain and. I can still do grunt work just fine. Surgery is less invasive now than back 32 years ago when I had it done. You should have no problem getting back to normal.
> 
> Griff
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


your older than 32?????? :help: :SHOCKED: :corkysm55

rob... back crap is no fun... im dealing with arthritis in my neck and am debating surgery.. im not to that point yet... but its gettin closer. hang in there.. drink more... smile a lot.. and carry on!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Wiggler said:


> your older than 32?????? :help: :SHOCKED: :corkysm5


I'm feeling pretty good about myself right now. Less visible miles than on the odometer.:woohoo1:

Griff


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

griffondog said:


> I'm feeling pretty good about myself right now. Less visible miles than on the odometer.:woohoo1:
> 
> Griff


have any mirrors in your house?


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Wiggler said:


> your older than 32?????? :help: :SHOCKED: :corkysm55
> 
> rob... back crap is no fun... im dealing with arthritis in my neck and am debating surgery.. im not to that point yet... but its gettin closer. hang in there.. drink more... smile a lot.. and carry on!


 
What wiggler says is about it. Im fallen apart as we speak,It just hurts worse to sit on the couch, than get up and go. take a bunch of them asprin, and get at em. see you in evart.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

The worst thing you can do is sit around all day. You know what your body is telling you listen to it. IF you need to sit down, sit down, if you need to stand, stand! I have the same issue with my back. Do what you can Sitting around all day is just as bad as walking, or running all day. In moderation you can do things to your benifit. Dont over do it but keep going as much as you can. Your hurt not dead!!! 

I had L4 and L5 go out on me. 15 years ago, Aurther has set in and it hurts but I keep going and doing what I can. You should come to the convention if you can, it would do you good. I alway took a chair with me everywhere I went. 

The worst thing you can do is say I cant.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have been keeping busy still tend to go out and do some fishing just about every day if the weather is nice.. I am still waiting to get in to the back doc to see what he has to say.. If i can find some cash before the convention i would love to come down but with most of my doc bills coming outta pocket and not being able to find work it is making it very tough.. 

They have me on 3 different pills right now that are working so so im good in the morning and mid day but once evening comes around i am really sore and hurting..


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Wizard3686 said:


> I have been keeping busy still tend to go out and do some fishing just about every day if the weather is nice.. I am still waiting to get in to the back doc to see what he has to say.. If i can find some cash before the convention i would love to come down but with most of my doc bills coming outta pocket and not being able to find work it is making it very tough..
> 
> They have me on 3 different pills right now that are working so so im good in the morning and mid day but once evening comes around i am really sore and hurting..


Rob - I hope things get better for you!! Sucks to have either of your issues ... let alone both. You will be in our prayers.


----------

